# IWC quartz?



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

I didn't realize IWC made or had made a quartz movment watch - anyone shed some light on this one for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/IWC-GST-Chronograph-3727-Stainless-Steel-Quartz_W0QQitemZ250009753699QQihZ015QQcategoryZ31387QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

The IWC watch you are talking about has a special "mecaquartz" movement made by JLC (Jaeger-LeCoultre). You can find that movement in various JLC and IWC watches. The movement is no longer made, as far as I know. I used to have a beautiful IWC Da Vinci SL Chronograph with that famous movement. The movement has more than 200 parts (227 if I am correct)! It is not thermocompensated but when it's calibrated by an expert watchman it can run within +/- 1 second per week (mine did!). It is a high-end quartz movement, one of the finest ever made! JLC and IWC call it "Caliber 631". There are other calibers based on that movement with additional features (alarm, Moonphase, etc.). Interesting reading about the mecaquartz movements:
http://www.qahill.com/tz/mq/mq.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

interesting link - thanks


----------



## rex (Feb 12, 2006)

*You have all the money Larry..Seriously high end quartz...GO FOR IT DUDE! >>*

Right now I can't buy a monkey a bag of peanuts... :~(


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: You have all the money Larry..Seriously high end quartz...GO FOR IT DUDE! >>*

right now i have a project sucking enough cash to sink the queen mary
- if a trip around the world was 25 cents, i ain't got enough for a bus ride to the corner and back

just want to learn all i can
i like the watch i linked to
the smallish dial pushes me back some
maybe if i get my bird dogs to earning their keep, i could swing it


----------



## roba (Feb 11, 2006)

*Fine watch...*










There's a flieger version as well. I've had this one for quite a while and will have it for a long time to come.


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

*Another fine example...*

I was a happy owner of a watch like this a couple of years ago... The bracelet is the best I've ever worn on my wrist. IWC Da Vinci SL Chronograph...
(I found these nice pictures on the net.)


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Another fine example...*

Yes, I used to have the fleiger posted above. It was a reliable watch that could withstand the constant jerking motions of factory work. I'd be afraid to do the same in a high-end automatic watch.


----------

